# Looking into Canister Filters which one??



## jpmuns2006 (Dec 28, 2008)

Im looking into a canister filter instead of a emporer HOB because i was told tey keep the water alot cleaner. I was told that the marineland c-220 is an excellent canister filter for your money which is right now out the door 99.99 at my lfs. What are your views on this filter and what would your suggestions be on what i should get. i dont wanna go broke on this. But i do want something descent. ALso... Would it be enough oxygen with just the canister filter or do i need to get a power head also? or would a power head even create higher oxygen level for my africans. any help would be appreciated. thanx :-?


----------



## binro01 (Nov 25, 2008)

How big is your tank?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

$100 for the C-220 is a good deal... just make sure it is the 220 and not the 160 at that price...

Canisters have some advantages over HOBs... and minimal 'bypass' is one of them... by bypass I mean water that gets pulled into the filter and spills back into the tank without being pushed through all the media. When our HOBs start spilling over at the intake this is happening...

As for oxygenating the water... the way this happens is by ensuring the surface of the water is 'agitated'. When the water spills from your HOB into the tank this is 'agitating' the surface... when the bubbles from an air stone break the surface this is 'agitating'... The canister can be set up so that it 'agitates' the surface, or it can be set up so it doesn't... the same is true for the Powerhead...

So whatever form(s) of filtration you use, it will be your responsibility to make sure that something is disrupting or agitating the surface to encourage an oxygen exchange.

Without knowing the size of your tank we cannot suggest if this filter will be a good choice for your tank...


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

"cleaner" might not refer to what you think.

In terms of biologically, yes, a canister generally does a better job of providing biological filtration (breaking down ammonia and nitrite). For the fish this is definitely better.

In terms of mechanical filtration however, then no, a HOB will do better. HOBs generally get more flow and create considerably more suction to remove floating sediment from the water. I found that my water wouldn't get strained for floating sediment with just my Eheim canister. I added my Emperor back to the tank to remove floating debris.

Many people here run both HOBs and Canisters to get the best of both worlds.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

nothing works better than having a canister filter primarly used for biological filtration. then have a HOB or two set up for mainly mechanical filtration. best of both worlds. and if you have a failure in either your canister or HOB you will have a back up


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

Keep a lookout on ebay for the SunSun version of the c class filters from Marinelan. They are the same thing and considerably cheaper. For the price you can get a filter from SunSun that is the equivelant of the c-360. I have been running one for a long time now no problems.


----------



## jpmuns2006 (Dec 28, 2008)

ok. My tank currently for right now ( iplan on going bigger is a 36 gallon. but i will be moving up to a 75 soon and then i have a line on a 120 im licking my chops on lol


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I like the rena xp line of canister filters, but the marineland C line is good too.


----------



## jpmuns2006 (Dec 28, 2008)

Im kinda interested in the Rena XP line i watched the video and noticed there are 3 baskets but looked as if there was enough space above the stars to add another media form. Will i be able to do this and what should i add if i can??


----------



## jpmuns2006 (Dec 28, 2008)

Also I noticed it came with a spray bar. Im kinda new to canister filters but which should i use the spray bar or the jet?? If i go with spray bar can i aslo put a power head on also or is there reall no need to?


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

Personally I prefer the spray bar. It breaks up the surface tension, seems to be quieter, and doesn't create as much of a current in the tank.

My can came with a small spray bar as well. I opted for a larger spraybar and built one myself from a 3' piece of CPVC and about a $1 worth of fittings.


----------



## jpmuns2006 (Dec 28, 2008)

So if i have the spray bar nothing else will be needed or do i still NEED and over the back also to supplement with the canister also??


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

The spray bar will have no effect on whether you need a HOB or not...

You will have to see how your tank looks. For me, a single can doesn't clear up the water enough for my liking.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

there are many reasons to get a HOB as a supplement to your canister.

>a back up incase your canister fails (unlikley but you never know)
>stirs up the surface of the water
>more filtration = cleaner healthier tank
>easier to get to filter media. (what if you wanted to seed another tank or wanted to help a friend out. much easier to take it from the HOB then the canister.

i am sure there are others but these are the ones that first come to my head


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

If the plan is to "upgrade" to a bigger tank, I wouldn't spend a lot of money on a filter sized for the current tank.

An Emperor 400 should do a pretty good job with a 36g tank. They're cheap (online), move a lot of water, and are fantastic with bio-filtration. I have a pair on our "African" 75g. I use coarse filter pads, and then fill the media trays with filter floss. Keeps the water nice and clear.

As for canisters, another canister worth considering is the Magnum 350 Pro. I've been pleased with the two I have... and the Pro medal comes with Bio-Wheels which is great for bio-filtration. The Magnums are cheap (relatively), and a cinch to maintain.

Though, I have become a fan recently of the Rena XP's. Our LFS has some amazing deals on them right now. We got an XP4 a little over a month ago, and the spray bar is really slick. It keeps the surface agitated nicely. There's a LOT of room in them for all sorts of media, and ours goes a good while before it really needs a cleaning.

-Ryan


----------



## African_cichlids_learner (Jan 1, 2022)

What canister is best 75 gallon African cichlids tank I have the sand in bottom I been trying to get it clear but when I use tap water with conditioner it stays cloudy but I can buy 75 gallon of spring water from Walmart it stays clear longer the place I buy fish from says to use it look like pillow stuffing over filter for my top fin filter I 2 of that for 100 gallon tanks but staying cloudy can someone please tell me if canister will be best before I spend $200 on the c360


----------



## African_cichlids_learner (Jan 1, 2022)

And where best place for me to get Rick's of my aquarium can I go to the river or creeks to get them to try to give better hiding for my fish


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Get rocks from a landscape or mason supplier that sells large rocks for walls, rock gardens, fireplaces, etc. 

I would not count on a filter to fix a cloudiness problem. When did you add the sand? When did you cycle the tank and how? Cloudiness tends to be debris from new substrate that was not washed long/well enough OR beneficial bacteria in the water column due to the tail end of a cycle.


----------



## African_cichlids_learner (Jan 1, 2022)

I put sand in when I started my tank 4 months ago  it just started the cloudy water when I went back to tap water I was buying spring water from Walmart water was doing fine


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are your test results for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? Post the results for your tap water as well as the tank water.


----------

